# 2 tarantulas free to GOOD home



## bitmonkey (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,

I have a G.Rosea about 4.5" (around 4 years old) and a B.Smithii around 3.5" (around 2 to 3 years old) which I need to rehome. I shall miss them, but they have to go.

Oddly enough ALL my tarantulas ended up with names of the wrong sex, so these two girls are known as Boris (the G.Rosea) and Morris (the B.Smithii).

Both have nice temperaments and have been handled with no trouble, although I don't believe in handling spiders as a general practice as I don't believe the spider gets any benefit from it and there are risks (dropping, biting, scuttling off and hiding). In any case though, they are as docile and as friendly as a tarantula gets.

They are either free to a GOOD home or shipped at cost.

They are in Hastings on the south coast.

Replies only from good homes please - I'd prefer the new owners had tarantula experience or at least understand how best to care for these fascinating little critters and that they really aren't "pets" in the usual sense, even the friendliest of spiders can and will flick hairs at you and/or bite if they feel threatened or even just for no discernable reason at all.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It's a shame that you're so far away. My bf really wants a G.Rosea and B.smithi.

I hope you find good homes for them soon


----------



## bitmonkey (Jan 5, 2010)

Marcia said:


> It's a shame that you're so far away. My bf really wants a G.Rosea and B.smithi.
> 
> I hope you find good homes for them soon


Hi Marcia,

Thanks for the reply. I'd be prepared to send them in the post carefully packed in tissue inside a couple of layers of boxes, that's how I received two I ordered online once and they seemed to cope fine with it.

If you'd be interested and happy to cover shipping costs (not a lot I wouldn't think, probably 5 to 10 pounds) I could arrange to send them to you that way.

PM me and let me know.


----------



## bitmonkey (Jan 5, 2010)

BUMP.

No reply from Marcia in the thread and I can't PM yet as a new member - please can someone who can PM send Marcia a message and let her know I came back in the thread. I'd like to give her an opportunity first then I'll open it back up to others.

thanks


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi. Sorry i didn't get back to you.

Is it a bit risky to send them in this weather? with there being alot of snow and ice.


----------



## bitmonkey (Jan 5, 2010)

Marcia said:


> Hi. Sorry i didn't get back to you.
> 
> Is it a bit risky to send them in this weather? with there being alot of snow and ice.


Hi Marcia,

I wouldn't send them at the moment, but in a couple of weeks once temperatures are a bit more normal and the post is not backed up I'd have no problem posting them. I'd send them next day delivery anyway so they weren't too long in transit.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you have any pics?


----------



## heidiandruby (Sep 6, 2008)

sent you a message


----------



## callum0588 (Jan 10, 2010)

hi there m8 have you still got the spiders if so i will take them off your hands and pay the postage and give you a drink cheers


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Have these got a home now? :001_tt1:

I love tarantulas and have been looking into rehoming one :001_tt1:


----------



## Sharpman (Mar 2, 2010)

have these been re homed yet , i will be willing to pay the postage for them


----------



## bitmonkey (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks to everyone for the interest, but Boris and Maurice now have a new home.


----------



## TIGER COURIERS (Mar 8, 2010)

Iam A Defra Approved Animal Courier And Often Do Runs From Hastings Pm For More Info


----------



## links1011 (Aug 31, 2011)

[intrested i nthe tarantulars if u can shiped them to me i wil pay the shipping cost sed u a post order plz get back to me asap


----------

